# Win Redfish DVD, Baad Marine Spinner Baits, KellyWigglers, FASoftware, TTF Creepers



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, it's getting really close to being done... so how about some customer appreciation while we complete the finishing touches and....I request your help.... *you guys get to pick the final cover* ...see below...

*DVD-*
The first of the Redfish DVD's will cover Shallows- "Marsh & Grass Flats".

Topics - Salinity, redfish food habits, habitat, current (tidal & wind driven), differences between Marsh & Grass Flats, redfish sign, position based on tide height, when to leave, lures, rods, and more. Some AWESOME footage of tailing, underwater habitat, pool footage, BLOW UPS, fly eats, fish swimming, and all the graphics that make it easy to apply on the water. This one is even more jam packed... at 2 hours it's basically 2 dvd's worth of content.

There is a pre-order at the bottom of this post... but this is where I am requesting ya'll help... *Let's pick the cover. *

First I want to say *'Thank You'* to all that have been involved. All the guides have been extremely generous with the knowledge they shared. They are all First Class People!

Contributors. 
Capt Art Wright http://www.navionics.com/
Barry Teare, Clayton Carter, Chuck McKinny, Damon Solle 
Capt Bill Pustejovsky http://www.goldtipguideservice.com/
Capt Brent Juarez 832-414-1410
Cole Star Coastline Marine http://coastlinemarinetx.com/
Capt Chuck Uzzle http://www.chucksguideservice.net/
Dennis Stumfold Desperado Boats Bernies Boats and Motors http://desperadoboats.com/
Captain Earnest Cisneros Tight Lines Charters 
http://www.tightlinescharters.com/
Captains Earnest Garza & Joey Barnett http://gnettfishing.com/
Gary Robinson & Lynn Waddell Woodee Rods http://www.woodeerods.com/
JP Chavez http://castingtales.wordpress.com/
Captains Kirk Stansel, Brett Stansel, & Buddy Oakes.. Hackberry Rod and Gun 
http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/
Mike Adamo US Reels http://www.usreel.com/
Mike Douglas & Brian Dietert Team Baad Marine http://www.baadmarinesupply.com/
Nelly Teare (aka the pretty and smart girl)
Capt Rusty Federick
Capt Steve Soule http://www.theshallowist.com
Third Stone Software the Fisherman's Analyst http://www.thirdstonesoft.com/
Texas Tackle Factory - The Creeper is awesome for Redfish 
Kelly Wiggler - Tough Baits that catch fish http://www.kelleywigglers.com/

*Vote*
Everyone that Votes for one of the following Cover Shots will be entered to win the following prize package... *just post (reply) your vote below in the thread. *The contest will run until the DVD's are ready to ship. (Editting complete next week, Ship in 2-3 weeks). 

*Winners Prize- *

Kelly Wigglers Ball Tail Shad box with jig heads, 
Texas Tackle Factory Creepers, 
BaadMarineSupply.com Spinnerbait with interchangeable blades, 
Fisherman's Analyst Software Pack, AND A 
RED FISH DVD! - Shallow Marsh & Grass Flats

Second place will get a set of Speckle Trout DVD's & a Creeper, and third place will get Big Trout DVD. (if you already them, we'll work something out)

Pre-Order* the DVD if you like. http://www.troutsupport.com/Redfish-DVD-s/1826.htm
*

Winners will be chosen using random number generator based on total post count.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Last 2 Covers*

Here are the other 2 covers


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

the one with the chick.


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

My vote is Bill Pustejovsky all are worthy though. Gonna pre order tonight afterwork. Thanks for all the hard work everyone puts in to these dvds to help us catch more fish.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Capt. Brent J.


----------



## Deuce (Jan 26, 2011)

Hackberry rod & gun


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> the one with the chick.


X2


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Capt Steve. Great pic, water is glass.


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

I vote Nelly Teara


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

poco jim said:


> X2


x3

not even a close race, chick wins


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Capt. Steve Soule. Great picture for the cover


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

Nelly

And #2 would be the shot of the three, Captain Cisneros

In both pics its not the biggest fish of the all pictures, but look like they are having the best times.

If you're not having fun, you shouldn't be fishing - just my opinion


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> the one with the chick.


X100 or find some other chicks to vote on.. big bellied guides aint near as appealing on a cover


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya, the girl gets my vote.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Nelly Teara


----------



## dcous09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nelly Teare I or Nelly Teare II


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Capt Steve Soule for sure. Cool pict of the red with the lure in its mouth.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> X100 or find some other chicks to vote on..* big bellied guides aint near as appealing on a cover*


I would have thought so but some feel other wise. :ac550:


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Mike Douglas, awesome pic.


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hackberry..like the pic...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Nelly


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike Douglas pic...that is a nice pic of that red!


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

Capt Steve Soule


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Steve Soule!!!!!!!!!!!!! minus the hat lol


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Nelly! If I saw that DVD on the shelf in a store she would clearly "catch my eye"!


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Capt Steve souls


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd say Hackberry Rod & Gun


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

I vote for Captain Cisneros, smiles all around


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nelly for sure! Definitely an eye catcher!

You should do a redfish DVD of girls in bikinis! I guarantee that would be your best seller but i'm not sure how much info. we would actually listen too.


Clint


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Captain steve soule


----------



## BeaumontNate (Jul 12, 2005)

Nelly.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Nelly


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Go with the pic of Capt. Steve Soule, beautiful shot. Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Whoa Nelly, don't shed a teare ... I gotta go with the hometown Soule man ... errr Capt.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Chick!


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

1 with the solo lady angler


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Nelly Teare


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Capt Steve


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

The one of Nelly Teare.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Capt. Steve Soule


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

Capt Earnest Cisneros... Three folks having a great time!


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

My vote for Nelly Teare


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Capt. Chuck


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Steve soule


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

my vote goes to Nelly Teare


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Cover*

Steve Soule to represent West Galveston. 
Hookman


----------



## Phat-Tuesday (Feb 18, 2012)

Capt Bill Pustejovsky .


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*vote*

Capt Bill P.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Mike Douglas


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt. Cisneros


-mac-


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Have to go with the hot chick


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nelly Teare.

Pres-ordered earlier today.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

Mike Douglas

Releasing the red! Awesome pic.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Captain Steve Soule


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Mike Douglas​


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

Nelly Teare


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Nelly


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Nelly Teare.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Nelly


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Steve soule


----------



## Marked (May 21, 2012)

Nelly Teare


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Nelly First and Steve a far second.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Capt Steve Soule gets my vote!!!


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nelly


----------



## Siena34 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nelly teare


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

Nelly


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Nelly


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Nelly!


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike Douglas


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Joey Barnett


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

Nelly Teare!


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

Some of y'all act like you've never seen a woman before!

Best pic for the cover has to be Steve Soule. That is a great shot and would be an awesome cover for your DVD. 

This and you are paying homage to one of our Texas locals who is a guide rather than what I am assuming is a customer of a guide from Cali.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

mike douglas with the release pic or miss nelly


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

Steve soule...nice pic of the red that almost digested the plug!


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Last one with capt bill


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm going to go with Capt. Pustejovsky!


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Nelly


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Capt Steve Soule gets my vote that water looks crazy flat.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Mike Douglas


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gotta vote for my man Joey Barnett outta Freeport, TX


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Captain Steve. That would be a cover that would get my attention. The others are pics we see all the time.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kau22f


----------



## PaulMyers (Aug 19, 2010)

Hackberry Rod and Gun !


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

A picture of a random boy off the streets holding a stringer full of red's... Then quoted at the bottom "Redfishin so easy your boy could out fish you"

Trust me if I knew my son had any chance of knowing something I dont know, I will pay big $$$$ to make sure I beat him and know more then him!!!


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Capt. Earnest Cisneros & party.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Keeping my vote in Texas - Steve Soule.


----------



## Manchacan (May 20, 2012)

Chick pic gets my vote too. I've seen women before, I just don't get tired of looking at them...except the one I married.


----------



## ThatKennerGuy (May 28, 2011)

Team coastline marine but i agree they all would look good.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Capt. Steve


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

Capt Steve Soule


----------



## bigt1786 (Oct 25, 2006)

Steve Soule's pic


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

lets go nelly


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Nelly wins that one


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

team coastline marine


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Nelly


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a unanimous vote for Nelly.


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Capt. Steve Soule


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Joey Barnett since my pic is not up there. hwell:


----------



## FishinAddicted (Jan 10, 2011)

Texas Proud! Captain Steve Soule!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Mike Douglas


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Since it is a Redfeech DVD , I would like to see the best looking Redfeech shot with a above avearge backround. 

Capt Steve Soule wins.. Too bad that that feech's tail was a wee bit more to the cam..

Thanks Tobin


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

Capt. Steve Soule.


----------



## inshore12 (Jul 7, 2010)

The Mike Douglas photo


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

*Cover*

Mike Douglas


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Cover*

Nelly


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Capt Bill Pustejovsky


----------



## Lsluzer (May 6, 2012)

Nelly Teare


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Capt. Steve soule


----------



## ceeque (May 2, 2006)

Mike Douglas


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Baaaaaad Marine!


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*reply*

Any girl holding a big red is a winner in my book.... Nelly Teare


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

My vote is for Capt. Steve Soule.. That pic is 2cool!! Now I want to know what lure that is in that red's mouth?


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nelly it is


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Billy P


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

+1 for Nelly


----------



## deepndagulf (Aug 20, 2009)

I vote Nelly Teara 
​


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burntorange77 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nelly Teare!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Nelly and Cpt Cisneros group 2nd

BTW you mispelled Ernest


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Capt. Steve Soule!

T-BONE


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

*Looking 4ward... maybe now I'll catch a Tagged*

I always like Pic of Lady anglers, but

Capt Steve Pic is handsdown the Best


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Bill Pustejovsky


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Ernest Cisneros


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Coast Line Marine!


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Capt. Steve Soule


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Captain Earnest Cisneros Tight Lines Charters


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Capt Ernest Cisneros. The one with just the girl.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nelly Teare


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

"Nelly on da cover, I would like".....says Yoda.


----------



## Zino (Oct 6, 2011)

Definately Nelly


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

The one with the chick!


----------



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

beachbumm said:


> The one with the chick!


x2


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Capt. Ernest Cisneros


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Saltwater SOULe*

Soule's pic rocks!


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Capt. Steve for sure. The red inhaled that topwater.


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

Capt. Brent j


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Joey Barnett's Redfish is a great picture IMO, that would look great on the DVD cover. 

Steve Soule as a second.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

team coastline


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

I vote for Nelly..


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Nelly


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Nelly for the win.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Team coastline marine


----------



## due_south_brewery (Nov 17, 2010)

Capt. Earnest Cisneros in Arroyo City (the one w/ the three of them)


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Capt Juarez gets my vote

DirtyBay represent! lol


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bill pustejovsky!


----------



## BAAD (May 4, 2011)

Have to give my vote to my home boy Mike Douglas. On another note, Tobin is a first class guy and is a true professional. Filming that video was one of the highlights in my fishing career and we had a great time doing it. The BAAD Marine "Knotty Hooker" spinnerbaits will be online and available for shipment soon. I will make sure and post a link as soon as the product photos are done. Thanks Tobin and good luck with the DVD, I can't wait to get a copy.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*A Beauty*



trouttracker said:


> I vote Nelly Teara


I to have to Vote for Nelly,,Shes a beauty with a Beautiful fish in a beautiful Pic..She probably new to Reds (from Calif) and thats where this Video is aimed (people wanting to learn and learn more)...cva34


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Capt. Steve*

This one is great.


----------



## rangatang (May 21, 2004)

Steve Soule...that's a great pic.......O


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

trouttracker said:


> I vote Nelly Teara


Thats my vote!!!


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

Capt. Cisneros Arroyo City


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

The one with the chick.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

BAAD Marine supply


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Gotta stick with the ladies
Nelly with the big smile


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Nelly Teara by herself. No question.


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

Another vote for Capt. Steve Soule. No pretty girl just a great pic.

Steve


----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

Capt. Steve Soule - Cool Pic


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Nell Teare. Local girl born and raised in Huston who learned when she was in diapers to catch fish on the Texas Gulf Coast!!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Capt Bill Pustejovsky


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Capt cisneros


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nelly


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Man, ol nelly is blowin em out of the water


-mac-


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Nelly Teare. That was easy.


----------



## jpintx (May 1, 2011)

The chick, ole nel wins.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nelly hands down


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

I vote Nelly Teara


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

It looks like I am going to have to concede to a woman...Like that has never happened before... LOL. There is no doubt that she is much more pleasant to look at than I am..and having seen a first cut of the video, I have to admit, Nelly was a blast to watch wading for reds. 

This is a great opportunity to say thanks to Tobin for putting together a great video on fishing for and catching reds. I had the opportunity to spend two days on the water with Tobin's cameras running. The first day was anything but good with easy 25 mph winds, the second was nothing short of phenominal. I won't say any more than that, because there is some footage and info in this video that you absolutely have to see!!Amazingly, we did catch a few on the first day including an 11 pound red.

Everyone featured in this video was informative and they all do a great job of presenting unique information about the areas they fish and the techniques they employ to catch reds. 


As for my vote..... Mike Douglas release pic is awesome!! Great color in the photo.. 

Thanks again Tobin for letting me be involved in this project and looking forward to getting started on the next one.


----------



## Bama 82 (Mar 23, 2010)

My vote is the 3 Cisneros waders.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

My vote is for Nelly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Capt. Steve Soule


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Steve


----------



## drifter544 (Dec 25, 2008)

Capt.Steve


----------



## 10thMountain_Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

Nelly teare!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Capt.Soule!


----------



## degham (Nov 21, 2011)

My vote for Nelly Teare


----------



## TBAGN (Apr 27, 2011)

Mike douglas


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

CPT. Brent J


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Mike Douglas!


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Capt Steve Soule


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Capt. Joey Barnett


----------



## Lucantheman (Jun 3, 2007)

Bill Pustejovsty.


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nelly


----------



## adventurer (Jul 3, 2008)

Nelly Teare


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

BAAD said:


> Have to give my vote to my home boy Mike Douglas. On another note, Tobin is a first class guy and is a true professional. Filming that video was one of the highlights in my fishing career and we had a great time doing it. The BAAD Marine "Knotty Hooker" spinnerbaits will be online and available for shipment soon. I will make sure and post a link as soon as the product photos are done. Thanks Tobin and good luck with the DVD, I can't wait to get a copy.


Your Welcome Bryan... thanks for making a killer spinnerbait. 
t


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

5th one down


----------



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Capt. Earnest


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin, 

The chick is the best of the group posted but a good px of one of the tagged redfish would be better. 

I think that you can get a better px for a class act redfish dvd ( if you get it finished). 

How about a good action shot instead of someone holding a caught fish?




































/


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Capt. Earnest Cisneros


----------



## djm444 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nelly Teare


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

I vote for Nelly Teara, thats a very good picture.


----------



## salt slayer (Sep 29, 2011)

My vote goes to Capt. Joey Barnett a long time friend and supporter of my company.


----------



## sacalanet (May 15, 2009)

My vote goes to Nelly.


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

Mike Douglas


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Team Coastline


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Capt. Steve


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I looked at the post office and did not see and of the candidates pxs up down there though a couple did resemble some of the pxs. Action shot or 70 k redfish.


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

Mike Douglas


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

nelly


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I vote for Capt. Bill Pustejovsky, what a name.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Although I agree that Nelly is the most photogenic of the bunch after watching the DVD the cover deserves to go to Steve Soule. Tons of good information in the video, but his sections were the most educational. 

Not sold on that photo of him though. If I didn't see his name I wouldn't have recognized him. I think I need to spend a day on his boat and work on getting a better cover shot. :biggrin:


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Capt Steve Soule


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mike Douglas - It looks like a DVD cover ( so does Capt Soule's)

The rest look like magazine covers.


----------



## monstermerkur (Oct 4, 2011)

Capt Steve Soule - he is smiling(unlike others) and awesome picture


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

JPChavez23 said:


> Although I agree that Nelly is the most photogenic of the bunch after watching the DVD the cover deserves to go to Steve Soule. Tons of good information in the video, but his sections were the most educational.
> 
> Not sold on that photo of him though. If I didn't see his name I wouldn't have recognized him. I think I need to spend a day on his boat and work on getting a better cover shot. :biggrin:


Thanks JP! You know you are welcome on my boat. Appreciate the compliments and can only hope that the rest of the people that see the DVD agree. Certainly means a lot coming from a guy who catches as many reds as you do.

Shout at me when you are ready to go toss flies at em.


----------



## htxfiveo (Jan 23, 2012)

Capt Steve Soule- background looks awesome


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You guys are awesome! JP your photos are amazing... I know for sure that you could shoot one with any of the guys.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Mike Douglas.


----------



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

Vote Capt. Bill


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*TEAM BAAD MARINE & CAPT. STEVE SOULE - Galv. are the best two pictures, compositionally speaking and also in color and contrast ... hands down.*

However ... I understand everyone wanting to use ole-Miss Nelly there ... So ... Tobin my friend, you have my permission to use this photo - of mine ...


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*saltwater Soule!*

Capt. Steve SOULE -most informative guide & instructional since the early.days of the old gulf coast connections!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Capt. Steve Soule. Great picture!


----------



## southTXwader (Sep 18, 2011)

mike douglas!!
classic...


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

captain steve soule


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

Capt. Juarez


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

All the guys were great... i might put Nelly on the back cover.... she's just so photogenic.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Capt. Steve Soule


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

capt steve soule


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

capt steve soule


----------



## Troutonly (Sep 1, 2011)

Chick wins


----------



## Salty Stump (Mar 2, 2012)

Capt. Steve Soule


----------



## waitn2fish (Nov 15, 2008)

Nelly Teare


----------



## stvracer (Nov 4, 2005)

Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getting closer....


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Mike Douglas. Looks like a perfect dvd cover shot.


----------



## KingKillaTrout (Dec 24, 2011)

Capt Steve


----------



## Zebco404 (Jun 2, 2011)

Team coastline


----------



## fishnhero (Dec 16, 2009)

Soule cover has "you need to watch this" written all over it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Started rendering files to prepare them for the DVD... can you believe a 16 min section takes 10hours to render. crazy


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Come on Tobin!! I'm ready to see this final edit bro!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

rendering the last section today... will take into about midnight just for it to render. While that's working i'll be creating the disc cover and workin on the dvd programming. 

we're close, the end is finally near. 
t


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Nelly


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

alexander.zach said:


> A picture of a random boy off the streets holding a stringer full of red's... Then quoted at the bottom "Redfishin so easy your boy could out fish you"
> 
> Trust me if I knew my son had any chance of knowing something I dont know, I will pay big $$$$ to make sure I beat him and know more then him!!!


That's awesome... LOL.. just got a chance to read this one...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *TEAM BAAD MARINE & CAPT. STEVE SOULE - Galv. are the best two pictures, compositionally speaking and also in color and contrast ... hands down.*
> 
> However ... I understand everyone wanting to use ole-Miss Nelly there ... So ... Tobin my friend, you have my permission to use this photo - of mine ...


Thanks Brian... you da man! I knew i should'a called you!
T


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Why dont you put multiple pics on the front and back cover of the case. Then use the ones left over to cover the DVD itself.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Capt. Steve Soule. Great pic and helluva guy.


----------



## OR19 (Feb 19, 2008)

Capt. Steve


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Capt Soule get my vote


----------



## Darryl M (Feb 1, 2006)

*Redfish DVD*

Capt. Steve Soule gets my vote. Great pic!


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

souleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Capt Steve Soulee


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Vote for capt.steve soule


----------



## pho cowboy (Jul 30, 2009)

capt soule has my vote


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

Capt soule


----------



## Hogie70 (Aug 20, 2009)

My vote is for Capt.Steve Soule


----------



## Dondo (Nov 10, 2011)

Capt. Steve Soule is my vote.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Good ole Steve Soule gets my vote. Lots of good options. Should be a great DVD.:dance:


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

T is probably working on the cover now! :cheers:


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

mike douglas


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

steve soule 4 sure!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Chicky.


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

Steve Soule with the top water in the mouth no doubt...I mean look at that po.rn stash dude sh*ts irresistible do you really have to make a contest for this...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Almost there..


----------



## smellinfishy (Aug 26, 2011)

the one with Nelly Teare


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I would suggest putting the guide with the most air time on the cover. 

I do like the Steve Soule pic best...well besides Nelly, but she's not a guide is she?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nelly's not a guide... girl can fish though!


----------



## Clemonstime (May 18, 2012)

Captain Steve out of Galveston


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

*CAPT.*

Capt.soule


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Def. Nelly Teare (sp)


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Hackberry


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just sent the disc off to duplication for the first Batch... shouldn't be long now.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Nelly Teare


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

Capt steve


----------



## Desmith (Apr 1, 2011)

*Vote Steve Soule*

Steve Soule - Great pic with bait in mouth...

David


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nelly


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Capt Steve, beautiful Pic. it would look great as the cover.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> Just sent the disc off to duplication for the first Batch... shouldn't be long now.


You need to load up a teaser on your youtube page and give us a ittle taste.


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

Capt. Steve Soule, i like the glassy conditions in the background.


----------

